# μετά λόγου γνώσεως = in/with full knowledge of the facts, from personal knowledge, advisedly



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

*«μετά λόγου γνώσεως» ή «η μετά λόγου γνώση»*

Αναρωτιέμαι πού στο καλό μας έχει προκύψει αυτό το περίεργο κλισέ, το «μετά λόγου γνώσεως», σε διατυπώσεις του είδους «ομιλώ μετά λόγου γνώσεως», «το λέω μετά λόγου γνώσεως», όπου η εντύπωση είναι ότι η εμπρόθετη έκφραση σημαίνει «γνωρίζοντας καλά τι λέω, λόγω προσωπική εμπειρίας». Διορθώστε με αν δεν το έχω καταλάβει καλά. Οι αποδόσεις που έχω γι’ αυτό είναι: *judiciously, in full knowledge of the facts, with personal experience.*

Υπάρχει μια ωραία ιστορία από κόντρα του Ευάγγελου Γιαννόπουλου με τον Μιχάλη Σταθόπουλο, που τον είχε διαδεχτεί στο Υπουργείο Δικαιοσύνης. Ο Σταθόπουλος (λέγεται ότι) θεωρούσε παράλειψη που δεν είχε μπει στη συζήτηση η αναθεώρηση του άρθρου του Συντάγματος για τις σχέσεις ανάμεσα στο Κράτος και την Εκκλησία, θα είπε κανένα «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» και ο Γιαννόπουλος τον έβαλε στη θέση του: «Εσείς μιλάτε μετά λόγου γνώσεως και εμείς μετά λόγου γνώσεως λαού». 

Πίσω στην έκφραση. Τι έχουμε εδώ; Υπάρχει «λόγος γνώσεως»; Ο μόνος «λόγος γνώσεως» είναι αυτός που κάνει παρέα στο «λόγο σοφίας». Στην Α΄ Επιστολή προς Κορινθίους (12:8) διαβάζουμε: 
ᾧ μὲν γὰρ διὰ τοῦ πνεύματος δίδοται λόγος σοφίας ἄλλῳ δὲ λόγος γνώσεως κατὰ τὸ αὐτὸ πνεῦμα
For to one is given by the Spirit the word of wisdom, to another the word of knowledge by the same Spirit.

Ας μην περάσουμε σε θεολογική ανάλυση, γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με αυτό. Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι έχουμε το λόγιο *«η μετά λόγου γνώσις»*, από το πλατωνικό «έστιν ουν επιστήμη δόξα αληθής μετά λόγου», δηλαδή η γνώση που στηρίζεται σε λογικά επιχειρήματα (ίσως). Δεν ξέρω αν συνδυάστηκε αυτό με την επιστημολογία του Καντ. Από κάποια χρήση στη γενική (*«της μετά λόγου γνώσεως»*) πρέπει να προήλθε ο εμπρόθετος προσδιορισμός, «μετά λόγου γνώσεως», που όμως είναι ξεκρέμαστος και εν τέλει λανθασμένος. Αυτή την εντύπωση έχω.

Μην ψάξετε στα λεξικά, δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει μόνο στο λήμμα _μετά_ την έκφραση *μετά λόγου* με ορισμό «με σύνεση και λογική». Στον πρόλογο της Β΄ έκδοσης του λεξικού διαβάζω:

Μπορούμε, μετά λόγου γνώσεως, να διαβεβαιώσουμε ότι η σύγχρονη γραπτή και προφορική έκφραση των Ελλήνων έχει αποτυπωθεί στην πραγματική της έκταση και, επιστημονικώς, με τον καλύτερο δυνατό και υπεύθυνο τρόπο μέσα στις σελίδες τού Λεξικού που κρατεί ο αναγνώστης στα χέρια του.

Αν είχε αποτυπωθεί και η περίεργη αυτή έκφραση, θα ήμουν πανευτυχής.

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε το «η μετά λόγου γνώση»; Knowledge based on reason, knowledge combined with reason;

Και τι ξέρετε ή νομίζετε για την προέλευση της έκφρασης;


----------



## Themis (Aug 28, 2012)

Αποκλείεται "ο μετά γνώσεως λόγος"; Λογικά μου φαίνεται πιο πιθανό (αλλά _δεν _το γνωρίζω) να ξεκινάει όλο το γαϊτανάκι από τον "λόγο γνώσεως". Αν ξεκινάει από την πλατωνική "αληθή δόξα μετά λόγου", έχει πράγματι γίνει απίθανο μπέρδεμα, αφού το "σωστό" θα έπρεπε να είναι "μετά μετά λόγου γνώσεως" - ένα "μετά" για τη γνώση κι ένα για τον λόγο.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

Γιατί έχω την αμυδρή υποψία ότι για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν, εεε... η γαλλική; 

http://dictionary.reverso.net/french-english/en connaissance de cause

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=270776.0


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Ποια σχέση μπορεί να έχει η ισοδυναμία *in full knowledge of the facts = en connaissance de cause* με τη _δημιουργία_ μιας σόλοικης ελληνικής έκφρασης;


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 28, 2012)

σχολιάζω μετά λόγου άγνοιας


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

Έχω λόγο που το λέω, κι *ο λόγος αυτός είναι η γνώση μου* όσον αφορά τα πάντα / τα ντεσού / άγνωστες πτυχές / εσωτερικές πληροφορίες... δηλαδή το λέω «μετά λόγου γνώσεως». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Εγώ καταλάβαινα (ως τώρα τουλάχιστον :)) τη φράση ότι σημαίνει «με γνώση βαθιά, που έχει περάσει από λογική/έλλογη επεξεργασία». Thorough and deep knowledge. Κάτι τέτοιο.

Χμμμ.... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι. Το καταλαβαίνω σαν να είναι «μετ' ελλόγου γνώσεως». Μάλλον λάθος, δηλαδή...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

#6 & #7
Ξέχασες το «μετ' αλόγου γνώσεως»...

:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2012)

Πάντως, οι γκουγκλιές για μετ' ελλόγου γνώσεως είναι ελάχιστες (4), αλλά οι δύο φαίνεται να προέρχονται από ανθρώπους που ξέρουν ελληνικά. Μήπως... Μήπως, λέω, μήπως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Η *έλλογη γνώση* είναι η μετά λόγου γνώση και επιτρέπει να φτιάξεις έκφραση χωρίς τα δύο _μετά_ που ανέφερε ο Θέμης. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι ίσως σκέφτηκαν ότι είναι πιο σωστό έτσι.


----------



## rogne (Aug 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί έχω την αμυδρή υποψία ότι για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν, εεε... η γαλλική;
> 
> http://dictionary.reverso.net/french-english/en connaissance de cause
> 
> http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=270776.0



Μια τέτοια ισοδυναμία σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αν και όχι προέλευση της ελληνικής έκφρασης από τη γαλλική, απλή αντιστοιχία στη σύνταξη: όχι δηλαδή "λόγος γνώσης", αλλά "γνώση του λόγου", όπου "λόγος" όχι μόνο τα λεγόμενα, αλλά και το περιεχόμενό τους ή/και η αναφορά τους (το γαλλικό _cause _εδώ είναι διαφωτιστικό, από το λατινικό _causa_, "υπόθεση", "το πράγμα του λόγου"). Άρα "ξέρω για τι πράγμα μιλάω", "ξέρω τι λέω". 

Ομολογώ ότι δεν με είχε προβληματίσει ποτέ η έκφραση (και διαβάζοντας το νήμα, συνεχίζει να μη με προβληματίζει). Ίσως κάτι χάνω;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Πιθανότατα γνήσιος γαλλισμός (αν και δεν ξέρω μήπως υπάρχει και κάποια αντίστοιχη λατινική έκφραση). Ναι, χρειάζεται κάποιο άλμα για να φτάσει κανείς στην «υπόθεση» ενώ το λόγο τον καταλαβαίνουμε περισσότερο σαν αίτιο, δηλαδή από διαφάνεια πάσχει η έκφραση (για να μην πω ότι είναι κακή απόδοση), αλλά η εξήγησή σας είναι η καλύτερη ως τώρα. (Το «σας» περιλαμβάνει την Bernardina, διότι δεν έδωσα τη δέουσα προσοχή στη γαλλική έκφραση.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Όσο το κοιτάζω αυτό, τόσο πληθαίνουν τα ερωτήματα:


Πρόκειται για κακομετάφραση του γαλλικού, επηρεασμένη ενδεχομένως από το παλαιό «η μετά λόγου γνώσις»;
Υπάρχει κακή απόδοση του _cause_ σε _λόγο_; Στη γαλλική έκφραση βέβαια το _cause_ είναι «η υπόθεση», αλλά το _υπόθεση > λόγος_ δεν μου φαίνεται πιθανό, ενώ το _αιτία > λόγος_ δεν το αποκλείω.
Μπορεί να είναι πρωτότυπο ελληνικό, ανεπηρέαστο από το γαλλικό ή από το «η μετά λόγου γνώσις»; Θα μπορούσε το «γνωρίζοντας καλά αυτά που λέω» να γίνει «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» και όχι π.χ. «μετά γνώσεως λόγου» ή «μετά γνώσεως των ~~»; 

Που σημαίνει ότι η έκφραση εξακολουθεί να με προβληματίζει — ως προς την ορθότητά της, τη διαφάνειά της και την προέλευσή της.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Κάπου εδώ οσμίζομαι ότι θα βρεις τις απαρχές. Και η σωστή φράση φαίνεται να είναι _*μετά λόγου και γνώσεως*_ -δηλαδή με _λογική _και γνώση όπως υποψιάστηκα
και έβαλα ένα _και_ ανάμεσά τους για να συνεχίσω να ψάχνω.

Καλό κουράγιο στο ψάξιμο :), μακάρι να προλάβαινα να σε βοηθήσω. 


Καί αὖθις λῃστής ἐστιν εὐγνώμων ὁ καταξιωθείς συσταυρωθῆναι Χριστῷ διά παντελοῦς καί ὁλοκλήρου τῶν παθῶν νεκρώσεως, καί δεξιῶς αὐτῷ συσταυρούμενος, *τουτέστι μετά λόγου καί γνώσεως π*ᾶσαν διεξιών ἀρετήν, καί ἀπρόσκοπον πᾶσιν ((1376) ἀνθρώποις τόν βίον διατηρῶν, καί μηδεμίαν ἔχων τό παράπαν τῆς τοῦ λόγου πραότητος ἀπᾴδουσαν δι᾿ αὐστηρότητα κίνησιν. 

Μπας και;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Καλή η σκέψη σου κι ας μην είναι εύκολο να επαληθευτεί. Δεν μου πέρασε καν από το νου, παρότι έγραψα το αγγλικό «knowledge combined with reason».

Να σημειώσω ότι κοιτάζω τώρα και στα γαλλοελληνικά λεξικά, μήπως ξεκίνησε από κάποιο απ' όλα.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2012)

Καλή η ιδέα της Μπερναρντίνας και η εκκλησιαστική προέλευση πολύ πιθανή: 

Μάξιμος ο ομολογητής: «Καί αὖθις λῃστής ἐστιν εὐγνώμων ὁ καταξιωθείς συσταυρωθῆναι Χριστῷ διά παντελοῦς καί ὁλοκλήρου τῶν παθῶν νεκρώσεως, καί δεξιῶς αὐτῷ συσταυρούμενος, τουτέστι *μετά λόγου καί γνώσεως* πᾶσαν διεξιών ἀρετήν, καί ἀπρόσκοπον πᾶσιν ἀνθρώποις τόν βίον διατηρῶν, καί μηδεμίαν ἔχων τό παράπαν τῆς τοῦ λόγου πραότητος ἀπᾴδουσαν δι᾿ αὐστηρότητα κίνησιν.»


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2012)

Κι άλλο ένα, Ολυμπιόδωρος, Σχόλια στον Ιερεμία, PG 93, 689: 

Ἄνθρωποί εἰσιν οἱ σοφώτεροι καὶ τελειότεροι, οἱ *μετὰ λόγου καὶ γνώσεως* τὴν πίστιν κατέχοντες, κτήνη δὲ οἱ μετὰ ἁπλότητος καὶ ἀπεριέργως τῇ πίστει προσδεδραμηκότες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Πω, πωωω, τι ρητό είναι αυτό, βρε Πιδύε μου! Μη σου πω ότι θα το απομνημονεύσω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2012)

Δεν βρήκα ένοχο στα γαλλοελληνικά λεξικά που έχω:


avec connaisance de cause, λαλώ πράττω εν γνώσει του πράγματος, κατά συνείδησιν, εμπείρως έχων του πράγματος. sans connaisance de cause, ανεξετάστως, απείρως, ανεπιστημόνως, αμαθώς έχων του πράγματος. (Σχινά, 1861)
avec connaisance de cause, ειδότως. sans connaisance de cause, ανεξετάστως. (Alexandre, 1885)
avec connaisance de cause, εν γνώσει του πράγματος, κατά συνείδησιν, εμπείρως έχων του πράγματος. sans connaisance de cause, ανεξετάστως, απείρως, ανεπιστημόνως. (λήμμα cause, Ηπίτη, 1908;) 
il parle, il agit en connaisance de cause, λαλεί, πράττει εν επιγνώσει του πράγματος, προεσκεμμένως. (λήμμα connaissance, Ηπίτη, 1908;)
agir en connaisance de cause, ενεργώ εν γνώσει μου (Κάουφμαν, 1995)


----------



## rogne (Aug 29, 2012)

Για να επιμείνω λίγο ακόμα στη "γνώση του λόγου" ως υπόθεση εργασίας: η αγγλική μετάφραση τόσο της ελληνικής όσο και της γαλλικής έκφρασης, δηλαδή η μετάβαση από τον "λόγο" ή την "cause" στα "facts", χωρίς φυσικά να είναι λάθος, ίσως και να μας μπερδεύει κάπως. Συμφωνώ βέβαια ότι η ελληνική έκφραση είναι πολύ πιο αδιαφανής από τη γαλλική, όπου όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοείται με το "cause" (όχι αποκλειστικά μια νομική "υπόθεση", αλλά γενικά η "υπόθεση" των λεγομένων, το "πράγμα"), ενώ στα ελληνικά χρειάζονται άλματα και συλλογισμοί για να φτάσεις στην κατάλληλη έννοια του "λόγου". Ωστόσο, "λόγος" είναι αυτός, έχει ιστορία δεκάδων αιώνων και τόσες έννοιες ώστε να είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο μοιραία μια (πολύ) μεγαλύτερη αδιαφάνεια στα νέα ελληνικά. Σκέφτομαι τώρα ν' αρχίσω τίποτα ακατάσχετες θεωρητικολογίες για τις φιλοσοφικές-οντολογικές προϋποθέσεις των διαφόρων εθνικών γλωσσών, αλλά μην ανησυχείτε, θα συγκρατηθώ.  

Στο πλαίσιο της ίδιας υπόθεσης εργασίας, της "γνώσης του λόγου": υπάρχει στον _Οιδίποδα Τύραννο_ το *ἀγνὼς λόγων*, με πρώτη σημασία "αμαθής" (βλ. εδώ). Αν το "μετά λόγου γνώσεως" είναι αναλογικός (και λογικά μεταγενέστερος και αρχαιοπρεπής, όχι αρχαίος) σχηματισμός, να μια πιθανή προέλευσή του, η οποία βέβαια μας απομακρύνει από τον "λόγο" = cause και μας πάει στον έντεχνο ρητορικό "λόγο". 

Ζητάω προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν οι όροι που χρησιμοποιώ ("αναλογικός σχηματισμός", κ.λπ.) είναι άκυροι από λεξικογραφικής άποψης (δεν είναι το πεδίο μου), αλλά καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω να πω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Στην προσπάθεια συλλογής στοιχείων για να προσδιορίσω πότε περίπου μπήκε στη γλώσσα, βρήκα ότι στη νομοθεσία η έκφραση υπάρχει μόνο σε μια εισηγητική έκθεση (3864/2010):

Κατοχυρώνεται η λειτουργική ανεξαρτησία του Ταμείου απέναντι στην Κυβέρνηση ή άλλο κρατικό φορέα. Το επταμελές Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο (ΔΣ), που αποτελεί και το ανώτατο όργανό του, απαρτίζεται από πρόσωπα εγνωσμένου ηθικού και επαγγελματικού κύρους προκειμένου να αποφασίζουν *μετά λόγου γνώσεως* και με πλήρη ανεξαρτησία για τη λειτουργία, τη διαχείριση της περιουσίας και την υλοποίηση των σκοπών του, ελαχιστοποιώντας τους κινδύνους για τον Ελληνα φορολογούμενο και προστατεύοντας την τήρηση κανόνων υγιούς ανταγωνισμού στον τραπεζικό τομέα.

Υπάρχει ωστόσο σε καμιά οκτακοσαριά (!) αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων. Οι πιο παλιές, λίγες, είναι από τη δεκαετία του 1970, αλλά υπάρχει και μία του 1957. Τη βρήκα γουστόζικη και αντέγραψα κάτι παραπάνω. 

ως περί τούτου σαφώς και μετά λόγου γνώσεως καταθέτουν ού μόνον οι μάρτυρες του εφεσιβλήτου (1977)
οίτινες μετά λόγου γνώσεως καί έξ ιδίας αντιλήψεως καταθέτουν (1979)

Δικαστήριο: ΕΦΕΤΕΙΟ
Τόπος: ΑΘΗΝΑ
Έτος: 1957
Περίληψη
Διόρθωση ληξιαρχικής πράξης γέννησης. Ανακριβής δήλωση ημερομηνίας γέννησης, λόγω ιδιάζουσας ψυχολογικής κατάστασης της μητέρας.
Κείμενο Απόφασης
Επειδή αμφότεροι οι ενώπιον του δικάσαντος Πρωτοδικείου εξετασθέντες νομοτύπως μάρτυρες Α.Τ. και Π.Μ. εβεβαίωσαν κατηγορηματικώς και *μετά λόγου γνώσεως* ότι ο περί ου πρόκειται ανήλικος Δ.Μ.Χ. 1952. Ο πρώτος παρευρίσκετο εις χαρτοπαικτικήν συγκέντρωσιν εν τη οικία Γ. και ήκουσεν ο ίδιος τας φωνάς του εις τον κάτω όροφον γενομένου περί ώραν εβδόμην εσπερινήν τοκετού και επληροφορήθη εν συνεχεία όλας τας λεπτομερείας αυτού, ως το ονοματεπώνυμον της τεκούσης και το φύλον του τεχθέντος βρέφους. Ο δεύτερος συνδεόμενος παιδιόθεν διά φιλίας μετά του πατρός του τελευταίου, έμαθε παρ' αυτού την ως άνω γέννησιν από της 7ης Ιανουαρίου 1952, ότε τον επεσκέφθη ούτος εις την οικίαν του επ' ευκαιρία της ονομαστικής εορτής του. Εξ άλλου εκ της επικαλουμένης και προσαγομένης εν αντιγράφω υπ' αριθμ. 90/ΙΔ/56 ληξιαρχικής πράξεως του ληξιάρχου Αθηνών προκύπτει, ότι οι γονείς του προαναφερθέντος ανηλίκου ετέλεσαν και δεύτερον γάμον εν Αθήναις κατά την 24-10-56, προφανώς μετά διάζευξιν. Εντεύθεν και εκ των λοιπών επικαλουμένων και προσαγομένων εγγράφων, πιθανολογείται αποχρώντως ο ισχυρισμός του εκκαλούντος ότι η σύζυγος αυτού ευρισκομένη υπό ιδιάζουσαν ψυχολογικήν κατάστασιν ως εκ της υφισταμένης τότε μεταξύ αυτής και εκείνου διαστάσεως, εδήλωσεν ανακριβώς ως χρόνον γεννήσεως την 18 Φεβρουαρίου 1952 αντί του πραγματικού τοιούτου της 1-1-52 προς τον σκοπόν όπως εμφανίση τον τοκετόν φυσιολογικόν εν όψει του γεγονότος ότι ο πρώτος γάμος εγένετο την 6 Μαΐου 1951. [...]








Αν ξέρει κάποιος τα κόλπα για την αναζήτηση φράσης, ας κάνει τον κόπο να ψάξει στις εφημερίδες της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης:
http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Στις γαλλικούρες εδώ, το *à escient* («J’emploie le terme à escient pour vous demander de préciser les choses») μου θύμισε το «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» και το *advisedly*.

*advisedly* _adverb_
deliberately and after consideration: _I’ve used the term ‘old’ advisedly_

Bingo!


----------



## pontios (Jan 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στις γαλλικούρες εδώ, το *à escient* («J’emploie le terme à escient pour vous demander de préciser les choses») μου θύμισε το «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» και το *advisedly*.
> 
> *advisedly* _adverb_
> deliberately and after consideration: _I’ve used the term ‘old’ advisedly_
> ...



Νομίζω τo advisedly χρησιμοποιείται σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπου ο ομιλητής ή ο γράφων επιθυμεί να τονίσει ότι έχει χρησιμοποιήσει εσκεμμένα μια συγκεκριμένη λέξη (ή φράση), έτσι ώστε ο παραλήπτης να μη διερωτάται για τη σωστή της χρήση η όχι. 
To the best of my knowledge λέει τίποτα εδώ;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στις γαλλικούρες εδώ, το *à escient* («J’emploie le terme à escient pour vous demander de préciser les choses») μου θύμισε το «μετά λόγου γνώσεως» και το *advisedly*.
> 
> *advisedly* _adverb_
> deliberately and after consideration: _I’ve used the term ‘old’ advisedly_
> ...



Όσον αφορά τις γαλλικούρες, να μην ξεχάσουμε να μνημονεύσουμε και το (εντελώς ισοδύναμο) en pleine connaissance de cause.


----------



## cougr (Jan 29, 2013)

Καλό το _advisedly_ αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να μπει στον τίτλο και το _with (full) knowledge of the facts_ ή το _being (fully) cognizant of the facts_;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Θα βάλω κι άλλα στον τίτλο μόλις ξαναδιαβάσω το νήμα  (είναι στα σημερινά τουντού).


----------



## cougr (Jan 29, 2013)

pontios said:


> Νομίζω τo advisedly χρησιμοποιείται σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπου ο ομιλητής ή ο γράφων επιθυμεί να τονίσει ότι έχει χρησιμοποιήσει εσκεμμένα μια συγκεκριμένη λέξη (ή φράση), έτσι ώστε ο παραλήπτης να μη διερωτάται για τη σωστή της χρήση η όχι.



That's correct pontios, but there are situations, usually within a judicial or quasi-judicial decision-making context, where the term is used to denote that appropriate and sufficient information pertaining to a case has been provided and carefully deliberated upon in the process of making a decision. Hence the expression "_... the decision was reached advisedly_" and the like.


----------



## pontios (Jan 30, 2013)

cougr said:


> That's correct pontios, but there are situations, usually within a judicial or quasi-judicial decision-making context, where the term is used to denote that appropriate and sufficient information pertaining to a case has been provided and carefully deliberated upon in the process of making a decision. Hence the expression "_... the decision was reached advisedly_" and the like.



Γεια σου, cougr.
Εκτός από τη χρήση που προανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου:
Γνώριζα ότι χρησιμοποιείται(το advisedly), στο πλαίσιο της δικαστικής, αλλά πέρα από αυτό αισθάνομαι (όπως και εσύ ίσως), ότι η χρήση είναι πολύ τυπική η και απαρχαιωμένη (η αναχρονιστική), κάπως: π.χ. οι περισσότερες αναφορές (στο ίντερνετ) για το "spoke advisedly" προέρχονται από το 1900 και πριν (η από την βουλή, η το ευαγγέλιο κτλ).
Σίγουρα κάτι παρόμοιο ισχύει και με το "μετά λόγου γνώσεως", και ίσως μπορεί να ταιριάζει το advisedly, και να είναι καλή απόδοση από αυτή την άποψη, αλλά άμα ψάχνουμε για ισοδύναμο καθημερινό όρο, δεν νομιζω να μας ικανοποιεί εδώ (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη). 

Κτγμ, μετά λόγου γνώσεως = "after reasoning (comes) knowledge"... or "through reasoning (comes) knowledge" (crudely speaking). It's just a wild guess and a hunch.
i.e. I think it's a guiding principle, in which we are guided to act only after we first acquire (the necessary/prerequisite) knowledge through reasoning or after (first) acquiring(the necessary) insights through reasoning. 
This way we avoid making rash, capricious or arbitrary decisions.
Δηλαδή, αποφασίζουν (η δίνουν την γνώμη τους) "μετά λόγου γνώσεως"(κατά την αρχή αυτήν), means they decide(or give their opinion) only after first acquiring the necessary insights/knowledge through reasoning.


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi pontios,

on the basis of a cursory glance of the term "μετά λόγου γνώσεως" as it is used in various contexts, I don't see a link between the term's usage and the concept of "reasoning" and if such a connection exists at all it's definitely obscure. The way I tend to interpret it (rightly or wrongly of course) is that it tends to convey the meaning of expressions such as, _based on knowledge/information, being cognizant of the facts, being privy to knowledge/to the facts, having knowledge of the facts, knowing that _etc etc.


----------



## pontios (Jan 30, 2013)

It's just a theory, cougr.
FWIW, I see real knowledge or real undestanding of a given situation, as only being attainable through reasoning.
For example in an air crash investigation, we need reasoning to reach an understanding (=the knowledge) of what went wrong.
We know the plane went down and the body count, but we wont reach an understanding and have the requisite knowledge of what caused the crash and how to prevent a similar one from recurring, unless we apply reasoning (which implies sound logic) to find the root cause. We might need to examine each nut and bolt before we know what failure (or series of failures) led to the crash.
If we don't figure it out properly, then we can't really claim to have reached any real knowledge (and any useful insights), and we may end up drawing wrong conclusions.

IMO, knowledge (and understanding) is dynamic, and is constantly being created, added to or discovered, through reason.
Knowing the facts (or being cognizant of the facts) alone isn't going to bring us knowledge ... but reasoning (the right type, anyway) will keep this dynamic going.

Being cognizant of the facts = the plane went down. What knowledge have we gained here?
but ..
Applying reason = analysing the facts as to why the plane went down, which would lead to knowledge (of what happened and therefore what needs to be done to prevent a recurrence).

re: the term's usage (on the internet) - maybe it's not being used properly as it's misunderstood - after all, we're all having trouble understanding the term; but in any case, can you bring up a couple examples where my theory would not apply? -(not that I don't believe you, cougr - it's just that I'd like to test the theory for myself).


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2013)

pontios said:


> .......re: the term's usage (on the internet) - maybe it's not being used properly as it's misunderstood - after all, we're all having trouble understanding the term; but in any case, can you bring up a couple examples where my theory would not apply? -(not that I don't believe you, cougr - it's just that I'd like to test the theory for myself).



Due to my accommodating nature and at the risk of being accused of having cherry-picked my examples or of having provided examples that are atypical of its usage here's a few examples that I believe are typically illustrative of its use.

-_Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ο χώρος ευτύχησε να υπηρετείται από ανθρώπους με γνώσεις και εντιμότητα σε συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από αυτό που μας αφήνει να υποθέσουμε η σύγχρονη Ελληνική παραγματικότητα. Είχα, και εξακολουθώ να έχω, την τιμή να κάθομαι κατά καιρούς στο ίδιο τραπέζι δοκιμών με όλους όσους σήμερα βάζουν την υπογραφή τους κάτω από μία αξιολόγηση κρασιού και ομιλώ *μετά λόγου γνώσεως* για την εντιμότητα τους και την επαγγελματική τους συνείδηση. _
(My translation of the relevant bit: ..._and I speak from personal knowledge as to their honesty and professional integrity_.)

-_ Αυτό που απομένει για να ολοκληρώσω την εικόνα είναι το εστιατόριο του πλοίου. Πολύ καλή κουζίνα, ελληνικά προϊόντα, καλή λίστα κρασιών. Το έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές φορές και σε άλλα παρόμοια ταξίδια και το συστήνω *μετά λόγου γνώσεως*. _
(...._and I recommend it from personal knowledge_.)

-_Το φλαμανδικό διάταγμα περί του γλωσσικού καθεστώτος, όμως, προβλέπει μέσα που δεν είναι κατάλληλα για την επίτευξη του σκοπού αυτού, καθώς δεν προβλέπει έλεγχο της επαρκούς γνώσεως της ολλανδικής γλώσσας από τους αντισυμβαλλομένους στη σύμβαση, έτσι ώστε να υπογράψουν τη σύμβαση *μετά λόγου γνώσεως*._

The last example (see entry 46) is from the Eur.-lex site and has been translated thus: 

_However, the Flemish Decree on Use of Languages provides for inappropriate means of attaining that objective as it does not provide for it to be verified that the parties to the contract are sufficiently familiar with Dutch to be able to sign it in *full knowledge of those facts*._


----------



## pontios (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, cougr for taking the time to reply; I appreciate and respect that (and I'm not going to accuse you of anything, where did you get that idea?). 
Just so that we're on the same page and there's no misunderstanding.
Most of the thread was dedicated to searching for the meaning(and making sense) of the peculiar looking term itself, by examining its constituent words and their interplay; even resorting to similar sounding French terms in an effort to shed some light on it. I only posted my theory on the back of that, after we engaged in discussion and exchanged thoughts re: "advisedly". 
I even asked in my first post; does "to the best of my/one's knowledge" have any value here? 
I think we all agreed on "advisedly", but with some reservations on its everyday use (at least I did), and we had concluded that the term, μετά λόγου γνώσεως, as it's used today, has to do with being aware of the facts, or having knowledge of the facts. We all agreed on that.
But "advisedly", which we also agreed on, presupposes a process of deliberation and consideration, and therefore some reasoning and conscious effort being involved in attaining the knowledge of the facts, and this hinted at a possible tie in with the original meaning of the term.
My hunch, wild guess, "theory" (for want of a better word) was that μετά λόγου γνώσεως may therefore have had an original meaning that was somewhat different to its present day meaning and usage. Maybe it was some guiding principle perhaps?

Your last example is the one I've taken note of, as it's a serious document and translation which confirms what I already knew,i.e., that μετά λόγου γνώσεως(its present day usage) has to do with having knowledge of the facts - but this still leaves me wondering about the original meaning of this peculiar looking term itself and whether, as with advisedly, there was a conscious thought process involved, i.e., a degree of reasoning involved in attaining the knowledge.
Also, why can't the signatories to that document (the last example you gave) have "reasoned knowledge" of the facts vs ordinary (spoon fed) knowledge of the facts or full and reasoned knowledge of the facts?


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2013)

Καλημέρα,


pontios said:


> Σίγουρα κάτι παρόμοιο ισχύει και με το "μετά λόγου γνώσεως", και ίσως μπορεί να ταιριάζει το advisedly, και να είναι καλή απόδοση από αυτή την άποψη, αλλά άμα ψάχνουμε για ισοδύναμο καθημερινό όρο, δεν νομιζω να μας ικανοποιεί εδώ (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη).


Ο ισοδύναμος όρος δεν μπορεί να είναι καθημερινός. Όταν ένας όρος βρίσκεται σε πιο ψηλό υφολογικό επίπεδο (=register), τότε για να τον μεταφράσουμε πρέπει να κινηθούμε σε παράλληλο υφολογικό επίπεδο. Δηλαδή, αν ένας όρος για παράδειγμα ανήκει στην καθαρεύουσα, η υφολογική ισοδυναμία δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί αν επιλέξουμε έναν όρο που χρησιμοποιείται στην καθομιλουμένη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2013)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που άργησα να επανέλθω.

Είμαι σχεδόν πεισμένος για την προέλευση της έκφρασης. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να αποδίδει τη γαλλική έκφραση *en connaissance de cause*, όπως αναλύθηκε και στα πρώτα μηνύματα (να ξαναευχαριστήσουμε την bernardina και τον rogne). Από το TLF:
*
Avec, en (toute) connaissance de cause.* Avec pleine connaissance de l'affaire. Au fig.:
2. ... faites-moi part des nouveaux événements qui vous ont rendu tant de gaieté, de manière à me procurer le plaisir d'y prendre part avec connaissance de cause.
NODIER, La Fée aux miettes, 1831, p. 167.
3. Mon rôle ne sera jamais que de recevoir et de bénir le vœu que vous allez prononcer, pourvu que ce soit en toute connaissance de cause, après réflexion et librement.
BERNANOS, Dialogues des Carmélites, 1948, 4e tabl., 13, p. 1684.

Προσέξτε και το «après réflexion et librement». 

Στον τίτλο θα προσθέσω το *in/with full knowledge of the facts*, αλλά, παρότι μου αρέσει, όχι το _to the best of my knowledge_ (=«απ’ όσο ξέρω», λόγιο: «εξ όσων γνωρίζω»), επειδή δείχνει έλλειψη σιγουριάς. Περισσότερη σιγουριά δείχνει το *from personal knowledge*, που το προτιμώ από το _with personal experience_.

Επίσης, ας μη συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση της «λογικής επεξεργασίας». Δεν χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος με αυτή τη σημασία και, όπως φαίνεται, δεν ξεκίνησε με αυτή. Στη γαλλική έκφραση το _cause_ είναι η υπόθεση. Αν η γαλλική έδωσε την ελληνική έκφραση, προφανώς ο _λόγος_ που αποδίδει το _cause_ είναι η αιτία και όχι κάποιο reasoning.


----------



## cougr (Jan 31, 2013)

pontios said:


> .......Also, why can't the signatories to that document (the last example you gave) have "reasoned knowledge" of the facts vs ordinary (spoon fed) knowledge of the facts or full and reasoned knowledge of the facts?



Hi again pontios,

If the signatories had been required to deliver a verdict or issue a finding of fact or to reach some type of legal conclusion then it would be deemed essential, or at least one would seriously hope, that they would've had "reasoned" or better still, "well-reasoned" knowledge of the facts. However, as this isn't the case, just being aware of or cognizant of the facts would suffice in regard to the validity of their signature. 

Also, in regard to the bit I wrote about my concern of being accused etc. please disregard it. It wasn't directed to you personally and I was just being facetious. I should've added one of those emoticons next to it. Apologies for any misunderstandings.

Edit: @nickel Ωραία. Τώρα βλέπω την ανάρτηση σου.


----------



## pontios (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to conclude (btw,I've enjoyed this thread and discussion).
Hi, cougr. I disregard everything you say... not! (imagine if I left that hanging; hell hath no fury like a wounded/scorned cougr). ;)
I can't disagree with your post. However, I still think that one of the interpretations should include the sense of "reason", or "thought" into the meaning of the phrase, i.e., I think we need one more interpretation to cover all bases, and I explain why later in this post.

Palavra, I agree with you that advisedly is a good choice on the register scale (and well done, nickel). It's just that I noticed that μετά λόγου γνώσεως has crept its way into the Greek newspapers, and Greek politicians are also using it (here and there), for public consumption; and so I considered, in the reverse situation, how likely would it be for an Australian politician to say, "I decided advisedly," instead of, "I decided wisely," if he/she was addressing the Australian public. I think it would be the latter almost 100% of the time. However, in parliamentary speeches, in the Supreme or High courts, in the rarefied arenas, it's a great choice.

Just as a final thought and suggestion.
For consistency, if we are to bundle up μετά λόγου γνώσεως with advisedly, we should really consider conferring the "thought" (if not the "reason") aspect to it, at least in one of the interpretations. I know you're not sold on the "reason" idea, nickel, but please consider the following:

re: μετά λόγου γνώσεως -
I think Plato (or whoever conceived of the phrase to confuse us all) meant knowledge acquired through "reason" or through "rational thought".
I think the phrase is analogous to "μετά λόγου επιστήμην", in which an opinion(γνώμη) becomes "science" (επιστήμη) after it stands up to scrutiny - i.e., after it(the opinion) is put through the wringer and is proven through syllogisms and rational argument. In a similar way, if an idea, a thought or hypothesis proves itself, through rational thought (= reason, in my book), then it becomes knowledge. If the idea or hypothesis stands up to "reason", it is added to our knowledge base. So we have knowledge borne of reason (or thought), "reasoned knowledge"(let's say).
It makes sense (to me anyway) that a "reasoned" decision, or a "reasoned" opinion is based on "reasoned knowledge", i.e. knowledge that is acquired after deep thought and reasoning. The opposite of a rash decision etc. (bereft of reason/thought).
That's why I think it would me remiss of us not to include another interpretation, to cover all bases, but obviously it's not my call.

Anyway, FWIW.
Here are some phrases to at least consider for - μετά λόγου γνώσεως.
I think we need another interpretation along these lines -
after rigorous thought, through rigorous thought, after due consideration, after/through due diligence, after giving the matter a lot of thought, after a thorough investigation, after thoroughly examining the matter, .. etc.
Just my humble opinion, as always.


----------



## pontios (Feb 1, 2013)

Just adding ..
.. if we want to include "reason" in there ...*after/through carefully reasoned analysis,* etc...
cougr will come up with some better suggestions soon.;)
I need some validation to kick-start my day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

pontios said:


> I need some validation to kick-start my day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao



You are awesome! You are so thorough! Validated.

What a wonderful short this was. :) 

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να επικυρώσω τη σημασία «μετά από πολλή σκέψη» σε βάρος της σημασίας «και ξέρω τι λέω».


----------



## pontios (Feb 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> You are awesome! You are so thorough! Validated.
> 
> What a wonderful short this was. :)
> 
> Αλλά δεν μπορώ να επικυρώσω τη σημασία «μετά από πολλή σκέψη» σε βάρος της σημασίας «και ξέρω τι λέω».



Well, as long as it's your considered and reasoned opinion (based on rigorous research, with carefully reasoned analysis).
Anyway, you've given it a lot of thought and due consideration, so it's cool and I still feel validated .. and yes, it's a great short. :)


----------



## cougr (Feb 1, 2013)

pontios said:


> Just adding ..
> .. if we want to include "reason" in there ...*after/through carefully reasoned analysis,* etc...
> cougr will come up with some better suggestions soon.;)



Hehe, as nickel mentioned, you've been that thorough you haven't left much scope for additions .....except perhaps for this one:

_I have *reason* to know (whereof I speak)_, (also: _cause to know_, _grounds to know_ etc.)

PS: It was good to watch "Validation" again, thanks for posting.


----------

